# Bristol Renaissance Faire costumes



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice garb. The armor in the second picture is also pretty cool. I'm loving the look on the guy in the yellow jacket's face in picture #1.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures.

I love sewing, quilting and costume making. My husband keeps telling me that I should make costumes to sell to the enthusiasts of Renaissance and Medievel Fairs. Somebody that he works with knits socks just for these occasions.

I've thought about it, but it would take away time from my Halloween creating...

I really enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am glad that you like them. So, I will share two more photos with you. The 1st one is my favorite custume. The next day I saw her on the cover of the Chicago Trib. So, I guess the news paper loved her too. The next pictures shows a lot of different costumes. I should just post them all the photobucket.
Enjoy...


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Love the Rein Fair! I go every year! 

I was there on Sat the 6th and saw some of the same people.
Loved the Blonde in the Metal Bra!

Actually the Fair runs until Sept 5th.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Really, that is the same time I went.(Sat the 6th) I love that chick too with the metal bra. She was a lot older than I thought. I also liked the leather mask booth. The owner kept telling everyone, "Strap on some of my leather." You can guess what I said.

I didn't know the fair ran that long. Do you live in Wi?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

That Basketball player really thru off the look of the period. I have shots of family ,and other people at the faires,and there is always some one who ruins the shot,by not being dressed up. I always thought that the guest that dress up should have an entry discount,they add so much to those faires.


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

LE SIGH!!!! Ok had to get that out... oh yeah and DROOL!!! lol
Ok um can anyone say I love renfaires??? he he he. All I saw was Ren Faire in the title and woosh I was here. lol 
And the Garb in the pics was nice.


----------

